
What’s So Dangerous About Jordan Peterson? - Chris2048
https://www.chronicle.com/article/What-s-So-Dangerous-About/242256
======
Scea91
Article was already discussed on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16188789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16188789)

~~~
Chris2048
Hmm, that's strange. I thought dupe-detection was automatic when submission
dates are close?

------
RobertRoberts
I heard Peterson say something interesting about respect in a youtube video
once. I never thought about the idea of who deserves my respect, it certainly
isn't everyone, and it's not strangers. It seems like a social mob is bent on
changing the very definition of language (like what "respect" actually means)
to suit a belief system.

Nobody wants mob rule, unless it's their mob.

Common sense and logic dictate to us that we should oppose all mobs, even one
that appears to support our beliefs, because the nature of a mob is emotional,
and common sense does not lead a mob. Eventually your own mob may turn on you.

------
Chris2048
> James Damore, the former Google software engineer who wrote a memo
> complaining about the company’s "ideological echo chamber" and asserting
> that biological differences between men and women explain, at least in part,
> the gender gap in the tech industry.

It almost brought a tear to the eye to see a publication actually summarise
that right.

